Ask HN: What’s the best feedback you’ve ever gotten? - avebear
======
ArtWomb
"Just tell the story"

It actually comes from writing for the screen. Our novelistic and theatrical
instincts compel us to fill a page with decorative flourishes demonstrating
our creative elan. But our audience is just craving a memorable tale.

Obviously just as applicable to pitching your startup ;)

~~~
avebear
That’s great advice. I admire pg for pushing for that, both in the YC
applications and in his writing.

